# Aufgerissenes Bild ...



## Funball (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Bild und möchte gern das es in der Mitte kaputt is quasi ein aufgerissenes Loch.
Als wenn jemand mit der Faust durch das Bild geschlagen hat. Kann mir jemand erklären wie man sowas realistisch hinbekommt ?  ;-]


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht könntest du versuchen, das Ganze nachzu ahmen. Also ein Blatt Papier, ein Lock reinschlagen und dann das einscannen / fotografieren und einbinden. Ansonsten mit irgendwelchen grunge ähnlichen Brushes arbeiten? Und eine Ebenenmaske einfügen und im Hintergrund irgendwas erscheinen lassen....

holzoepfael


----------



## ShadowMan (8. Mai 2005)

Hi Funball!

Würde es auch so wie holzoepfael machen. Es sei denn dir steht ein 3d-Programm zur Verfügung. Damit würde es natürlich auch gehen, jedoch wird wohl nichts realistischer als ein freigestelltes Foto 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Mai 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jedoch wird wohl nichts realistischer als ein freigestelltes Foto


Das kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen. Ich habe schon mal zerissene Fotos (für ein CD-Cover) gemacht. Es wurde angenommen ich hätte wirklich ein Foto zerrissen. Es ist nicht wirklich schwer. Die Struktur ist im Grunde genommen sehr einfach zu realisieren. Je nach Realitätsgrad sind es natürlich mehr Stufen und Zeit die man aufwendet. Leider habe ich darüber kein Tutorial geschrieben. Ich kenne aber ein ganz gutes, was auch für Anfänger geignet ist und einen relativ guten Effekt ergibt.

http://www.mayhemstudios.com/Tutorial_Steps/torn_edges.html


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2005)

Hai,

bei diesem Gurus Tutorial  geht es um einen Zeitungsausriss, der an der Ecke hochgebogen wird.

Vielleicht kannst du dies ja auf deine Bedürnisse ummodeln.

Ciao Stefan


----------

